# 4310 E-Hydro issue



## rv8tom (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello, 
New to this forum, 
If this topic has been covered before please point in the right direction.
The issue I am having with my 2003 JD 4310 is just recently, after using the machine for 20 -30 minutes the drive system begins to hesitate and jerk when in motion. once the machine cools down it will operate normal again. I have changed all the filters and hyd fluid. did not help . 
I would appreciate any suggestions on what the issue could be.
Thank you,
Tom

Also: no codes show up on the light indicator


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tom, welcome to the forum.

Try disengaging the loadmatch and see if the jerking goes away. 

If so, you may have a faulty MFWD speed sensor which is used to determine ground speed when in loadmatch.


----------



## rv8tom (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you, I will give that a try


----------



## rv8tom (Sep 18, 2016)

I turned off the load match and it worked fine. What a relief! Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## wayner1969 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have a 110loader backhoe johndeere. that surgies forward and revearse


----------

